# trucking quotes for this fall



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

that time of year again whats every one getting quoted on trucking? i talked to my broker about three weeks ago before diesel took the fall and i got quoted 2.50 a mile to FL from MI
not too bad hoping it went down further from last time we talked. 
regards Nick


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We haven't gotten quotes this year yet and are curious also. Oil prices have taken a big dive recently but I wonder how diesel prices compare now to last year? For good or bad we will be paying the piper within a few weeks!
Sheri


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Truck rates*

Well I paid 2.75 for a rush job this spring but we all knew that was a little high. They were there in 24 hrs to get me from Houston to Bismarck after someone else flaked out. 

Quality drivers are worth extra $$$


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Quality drivers are worth extra $$$[/QUOTE]

isnt that the truth,


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Load (488 hives) left last night; $2.85 per mile. Use the same guys every year, they know what they are doing and are very good.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Good guy*

Can you provide me with a phone number?
Thank you,
Ernie


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Sent you a pm Ernie.

Oops, tried to. Your message box is full and wouldn't let me.


----------



## K&L HONEY (Mar 21, 2008)

Gregg, youre load of bees passed me on my way from picking up my kids at school. The boys wanted to know if I knew Stewart. Looked like a good load to me. 
Larry


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Just paid 2.85 myself for 3 loads all the while knowing that it's a bit ridiculous. Fuel has dropped 2 dollars a gallon in the past 6 weeks. It is one thing to pay good drivers that kind of money and quite another to pay an outfit the same money that is borrowing nets, dosen't even own a bee vail and sits in the truck the whole time; believe me I have had that happen a few times. I know for a fact that there is a lot of "communication" between these drivers. I wish that we would simply just get charged a trucking rate plus a fuel rate based on current prices. Instead it just all gets lumped together. If they need more for all the other things including living expenses that's fine then just reflect that in your trucking rate. Even figuring 5 MPG, which would give them a little relief on their deadhead miles, per mile fuel costs have gone down from about .95 to currently around .50 per mile. Don't mean this to sound too much like a rant but it is getting to be a bit of a sore subject with me.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Larry, that's funny. It's a small world, I guess (especially in the "bee" world).

Agreed on prices, Jim. Never have completely understood why hauling bees is so much more than "other stuff" (heard recently a driver was going to get $1.60 per mile vs. $2.85for hauling bees). Having said that, and like I said before, guys we use are very good, have their own nets and bee suits, nets and straps the load (with some assistance from me), and even picks grass/leaves/dirt from the bottom pallet while I'm putting the stacks on the truck. Having confidence in and feeling comfortable with your truck driver is worth quite a bit.


----------



## redbee (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm paying 2.60 a mile with a good bee hauling outfit.They have everthing needed to haul bees inculding drivers not afraid of suiting up and putting on the nets. Talk to Doug of DC Early Bird Transportion 281 507 2057,been using him for several years with no problems


----------



## heartbeat (Nov 18, 2004)

hey guys, just found this thread. my rate is 2.00/ mile + fuel surchurge(.54 this week). i have nets, references (john knows me). i'm also a beekeeper since 1991, trucking since 1994, hauling bees since 1998. im pretty booked from thanksgiving till after the first of jan. i can be reached at 817-247-4510.
martin


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey heartbeat your number is definately going on my cell phone and so is DC Earlybird Transportation. Don't mean to leave the impression that I think all truckers are colluding, market prices are market prices, if they are too high someone else will always step in. I certainly don't want to minimize the importance of good drivers with good equipment that look after the load. When the bees are on I always tell the driver to start giving us orders we are here to get you on the road as quickly as possible. When drivers have all their equipment organized and know just how they want to secure everything they can be ready to go in no time. Guess that is why I get upset when a beehauler "wanabee" thinks he can charge the same rate as the real pros.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

I use TPG trucking ,they know what they are doing . They dont have nets but they will help net them down and take them off. 772-260-1636 The price of fuel is changing so fast I dont know what the price would be.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Landstar Trucking, dispatched out of Maine. That's who I get my trucking done by. Actually there is a trucker that drives under Landstar who lives near by. I usually use him. I provide my own nets. He sets the trailer in the loading yard and when I have it loaded and netted and strapped he shows up to haul it south.

Last spring he hauled my bees north for me and spent the day w/ me spreading them out in the orchards. I love having a trucker who isn't afraid of getting out there when the bees are flying. I have worked w/ a couple of different truckers who won't get out of the truck until it's time to check the straps. That's okay too, I guess. But when you are otherwise by yourself it's nice to have another set of eyes and hands helping.

I don't know the price yet. Quality and availablity and accomadation are worth the extra cost, if there is any.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

first load arrived in FL this morning one down a few to go. I deal with CRST out of SD most of the truckers have hauled bees before and are good at it. most of them arnt the kind of drivers that will help load but i dont expect them too. im thinking my rate will be closer to 2.40 a mile. Nick


----------



## John Lockhart (Feb 13, 2005)

You cannot go wrong with Heartbeat. He knows what he is doing, and charges a fair price.BTY, I need a load hauled down to Caldwell week after next, can you do it? I'll call you.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey Nick so those were your bees...I passed that guy when I was headed down. I saw the MI plate and was trying to figure out who's they were.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

$2.75/mile


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

hey denny they could have been my bees but i think the driver wasnt from MI. every thing is out and fed nice to have that over with. Nick


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Rates*

I DONT GET OUT DRIVERS booking at 2.13 no nets no help lots of rolling stock though


----------

